# He's home!



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Well I'm very pleased to report from   that our gorgeous son is tucked up in bed, looking like an angel xxx

Honestly, words cannot describe the difference he has made to lives since we met him, and even more so since he moved home on Wednesday.  It still hasn't really sunk in that the little boy upstairs is ours, he is adorable and we are so proud to be his mummy and daddy   

Its as if he knows this is all new to us, and we are all in a little bubble, funny when we go out to the shops or whatever he is forever shouting mummy/daddy and smiling!

I can honestly say, having been through a 10 year journey for our child, it was all worthwhile, Its just like he was meant to be ours all along, and he was definitely worth waiting for.

Never give up on your dreams, I have been posting on here for years, and a part of me thought it would never ever be me reporting on the good news, but here I am xx

Best wishes   

Wendy xxx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

aaaahhh congratulations!!!! You made me cry with your post, I can only imagine the heartache your waiting has caused, I am so so pleased for you.  Enjoy every precious moment with your son.  Mine is also 2 xxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Congratulations Willswendy - I can only imagine the joy and happiness that having your son home will bring.x

Enjoy every moment.

Cindy.


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

Thank you guys so much xxx

Cindy, your about my age, and trying for the same length of time too    you will get there, stay strong xxx 

Best wishes   

Wendy xxx


----------



## LJyorkshire (Jan 12, 2011)

Wendy..have a wonderful first night as a family at home together x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

ah lovely..enjoy your babymoon..it IS like being in a special litttle bubble..treasure these first magical days  
kj x


----------



## liveinhope (Jan 8, 2008)

Fantastic! Hope and inspiration for us all.  Lots of love and luck for the future
xx


----------



## sweets x (Jul 28, 2008)

What a lovely post, brought tears to my eyes. Congratulations x x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Congratulations Wendy   

It's such a special and magical time, and I know also slightly surreal after so many years waiting for your precious little one to arrive.

Wishing you a wonderful and happy future together   

Anj x


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

hope its ok to ask this wendy and cyndy...my DH is 51 next month, I will be 38 in October....I thought we might be considered too old to adopt, especially DH.  A close friend is a social worker in adoption and said his age might go against us...what was your experience?


----------



## libby29 (Dec 27, 2008)

Ahh Wendy that was such a heart warming post!  Congrats on your little family, enjoy the start of the rest of your life!  xxx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats Wendy! I hope you have a wonderful time with your little ones. xx

Maccer x


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Such a lovely post, it gave me goosebumps!!

Congratulations and it has given me hope that we will be sharing in that feeling in the not too distant future xxx


----------



## 02cindy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi 

This is in response to sabah - The social worker told us that there is no upper age limit but that there must be no more than 45-year age gap between the main carer and the child, so as I am 40 and will be the main care-giver we could still adopt a baby. We are looking at 0-3 year olds so my dh age should not be a problem.

Willswendy - Hiya, how has the first weekend been with the little one at home? I bet your still on  

Cindy.x


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

All going great, he is so cute, and has fitted in amazing well!

It is a little strange though, finally becoming the mum we all want to be; like taking a huge bag out with us (preparation is not really my thing haha) nappies, wipes, juice, chance of clothes, cuddly (mr monkey in our case)

Its amazing it really is!  He is tucked up in bed now, one week after moving in, looking like an angel.

Not saying we havent had our moments, but thats normal, wouldnt swop him for the world   

Best wishes   

Wendy xxx


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Congratulations willswendy. Enjoy this very special time. not long until ours now either!!!!


----------



## willswendy (Aug 17, 2004)

#
Hi Mrs Dibbles

Enjoy your last bit of time, and get any jobs that need doing done now, because when little Dibbles arrives, the time dissapears pretty quick! 

Best wishes   

Wendy xxxx


----------

